# wouldn't you love one of these for Mother's Day?



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/JimmyBeansWool/FlowerBouquets.asp

Longer lasting than regular flower bouquets.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Oh my, wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/JimmyBeansWool/FlowerBouquets.asp
> 
> Longer lasting than regular flower bouquets.


How do you figure that they're longer lasting?

I'd have the bouquet undone in no time and be pairing up the needles - hopefully Cubics! - and then matching up the yarns that go together and rewinding every inch! 

Thank goodness, no one in my family would even dream of such a gift for me!


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Much better than those fruit-as-flowers bouquets which always seem a little yuk to me.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/JimmyBeansWool/FlowerBouquets.asp
> 
> Longer lasting than regular flower bouquets.


Yes I would!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How clever. Wouldnt we all love those... wow. Why didnt i think of that)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I would love one also.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

It would depend on the yarn, I'm also with Jessica-Jean. I'd have it taken apart in no time.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wish I had someone to hint to. Would love, love, such a great gift!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

The price YIKES !!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

czechmate said:


> The price YIKES !!!


Yes, pricy, but not yarns you're likely to find at Wal-Mart.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yes, but I would have to make it myself.


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

I sent flowers at Christmas to 2 friends who winter in Florida thru a company I have used for 4 years prior to this past Christmas.
I was so disappointed this past Christmas when my friends emailed me pictures of the arrangements...CHEAP...seems the florists they contact to do the orders are really losing quality and quantity.

For the same price of 45 bucks...they would love this!

I hope it is available at Christmas time...that would be fun to send.

Ps..AuntVay....your avatar cracked me up...hehe


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> ...I hope it is available at Christmas time...that would be fun to send....


I'll bet you could order them now for delivery in December. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'll bet you could order them now for delivery in December. Can't hurt to ask.


Maybe this is an idea, you could make for knitting lovers for their birthday or Christmas...start collecting yarn - OR, use some from your stash. I think this is a great Idea, but I don't have anyone close (whom I buy Birthday/ Christmas gifts for), who knits.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Sending the link to my daughter right now.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes!!! My children help me so much finally during the year that I don't want to ask for another thing. Maybe they'll be on sale after Mother's Day?--wishful thinking.


----------



## IrisV50 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

